# Piranhas for sale at big als in miss



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Hello All

Toronto PPL

Big als in Miss

Got in a shipment of piranhas

they have three manueli's around 3-4"

two rhoms 7"

and lots of Gold Spilos

and smaller rhoms

Later


----------



## Go-rilla (Jun 14, 2003)

Yeah i have one reserved already for tomorrow

it says reserved for Clayton for june 24th 
i am purchasing a Manueli tomorrow

i am a regular the now me buy my first name down there i am a valued customer im there every week.
i bought my rhom and gibbus there.


----------

